# Lc. Ballet Folklorico 'Song of Norway' interest



## lady slipper (Apr 18, 2010)

Some years back I saw this gorgeous LC which was offered then by Stewart orchids. I have always wanted one. I have found a vendor for this plant but I seem to remember that the original was a cross from Young X Blanca? Can someone tell me if this cross listed below is the one and only same original as what Stewart's offered a few years ago? i thought it may have been a reineckiana? Are there several clones similar or do I have the right one I fell in love with in the old Stewart Catalog. I have to find my old catalog to see the grex again and have not located that particular page once again to refresh my memory. Is this the one?

Lc. Ballet Folklorico 'Eloquence' HCC/AOS 
(Lc. Song of Norway x L. grandiflora)


----------



## tim (Apr 18, 2010)

yes there's only one awarded one... 'Eloquence' is it. It was awarded a JC for an interesting cool-tolerant direction in breeding similar to L. anceps crossed with big Laeliocattleyas, then upgraded to an HCC three years later. The JC picture shows a beautiful semialba.

For those of you unfamiliar with Laelia grandiflora, perhaps you know it better as Laelia speciosa...  Only 20-some crosses with it as a parent, which are no doubt beautiful, if difficult to grow...


----------



## lady slipper (May 7, 2010)

*LC Folklorico*

Tim,
Thanks for answering my question. I still think this is a very lovely orchid.
A really classy beautiful species look which I often prefer over the modern round full petals?

Phrag-man


----------

